# Sandy Hook- Some Shots



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

Enjoy the sounds while these load up-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQRcgp1lahY&feature=related








These are all over the place. On the way out, there was a group shooting this, so I thought to include.





American Oystercatcher





Black-bellied Plover with Sanderlings in background.





Sanderlings picking away as waves recede.





Close-up. Not sure who was more curious.





NOID, maybe someone would be kind enough to clue me in on this one. There where only two on the beach.




This will be a dynamic thread for this area. Hopefully make it back in a couple of weeks, as I have heard it gets better.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Sep 28, 2010)

Could that be a Piping Plover? Long Branch has an area where these nest and they had it taped off all summer.


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry folks, this should of been in hobbies and critters. oops.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Great photos Clark!
If someone else wants to move it I'll leave it up to them, I think it could go either way. Some of us need some help with geography, where about is Sandy Hook? One never quite knows with you & Christine where the next adventure will take you!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool, can you swim there? I'm getting ready for New Years dip!  At least if yo uget too close the worst you could get is a peck and some poop on your shpoulder instead of being antlered!


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

Sandy Hook is basically where the shore(ocean) starts in New Jersey.
The tip of Sandy Hook(north end), is where the Raritan Bay stops, and the Atlantic begins.
At 5:30am, the entrance is 20minutes south of us, but 40minutes with normal traffic.

Christine skipped this one, I let her sleep in last Saturday. 

Eric- I'm laughing. After this I stopped at Matawan Creek, the peck and poo was more likely there, as a goose came right up to me(i thought this was going to be territorial), stared me down, then left w/o drama.
In hindsight, it was might of been thinking I was going to feed it.
This is him/her(i didn't look  ). Inches from my feet.
Top of the eyes-cloudy day.
Bottom of eyes- retaining wall that my back is against.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice pics Clark. I should get out more often, if only I could. The last time I saw the sea was in Virginia Beach, more than 30 years ago.


----------



## etex (Sep 28, 2010)

:clap::clap:Great shots,Clark!! You have an amazing eye for photography! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2010)

Great quality Clark bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome shots, Clark!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Nice pics Clark. I should get out more often, if only I could. The last time I saw the sea was in Virginia Beach, more than 30 years ago.



 I can't imagine!!!


----------



## Hera (Sep 28, 2010)

Lovely shots. I get a kick out of how curious birds can be. They'll hide, but then they have to come out and take a look at you. Like they can't help themselves.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome! Breathtaking! I never tire of gorgeous photography such as yours. The birds are amazing, the sun is divine over that spectacular water, and those fruited cacti are really very beautiful! I didn't know they grew on or near the beaches of New Jersey. Do you know if they are native or an imported (possibly invasive?) species?


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. 
I don't know the history of the cacti. It was there for at least 35yrs., my father brought us there as youngsters.
Certain I have seen it at Island Beach State Park also.
I have seen it grown in some of the residential neighborhoods nearby.

Another interesting item, unseen, are the sea horses within the Raritan Bay.
Very close to shore, I have seen in seine nets. A jaw dropper for me.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I can't imagine!!!



Though I haven't seen the sea for a long time, I have very fond memories of crossing the Mediterranean a couple of times on ferry ships. Once to Egypt and another time to Italy through the port of Brindisi. Out of Corfu, we sailed through a fierce storm with high waves, strong winds, thunder and lightning. I spent the whole storm holding on to the rail outside on the deck having the fun of my life. :rollhappy: And never got sea sick.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 28, 2010)

That cactus is our native Opuntia humifusa. It grows all over the upper beach in Cutchogue. I have it growing at my summer house their, and also had them here until they got too shaded. They are very hardy and easy to keep.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> That cactus is our native Opuntia humifusa. It grows all over the upper beach in Cutchogue. I have it growing at my summer house their, and also had them here until they got too shaded. They are very hardy and easy to keep.


I like them! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful photos, Clark. And I loved the ocean sounds.

The NOID bird looks like a Killdeer to me.
http://bna.birds.cornell.edu/bna/species/517/articles/introduction


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice see all those sea birds again. I'm sure you're having fun with that new baseball bat of yours! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Though I haven't seen the sea for a long time, I have very fond memories of crossing the Mediterranean a couple of times on ferry ships. Once to Egypt and another time to Italy through the port of Brindisi. Out of Corfu, we sailed through a fierce storm with high waves, strong winds, thunder and lightning. I spent the whole storm holding on to the rail outside on the deck having the fun of my life. :rollhappy: And never got sea sick.


I'm not the best swimmer but I cant imagine not going to the beach a few times a year. Next year you're invited to Coney Island for the US Independence day, or for New Years to swim w/ the Polar Bear club.



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> That cactus is our native Opuntia humifusa. It grows all over the upper beach in Cutchogue. I have it growing at my summer house their, and also had them here until they got too shaded.


 I guess you can try them again in Qns. now! :evil:


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2010)

There is swimming at Sandy Hook. My wife and I always wear proper attire in public. 
For those that dislike sand in their suits- ya might find this link of interest-
http://www.travelersdigest.com/nude_beaches.htm

#9 is a few hundred yards to the right. I don't think this boat could be any closer to shore.




NYC is background. :wink:


----------



## Shiva (Sep 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'm not the best swimmer but I cant imagine not going to the beach a few times a year. Next year you're invited to Coney Island for the US Independence day, or for New Years to swim w/ the Polar Bear club.
> 
> 
> Eric
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Clark (Oct 2, 2010)

After trip to library, countless images online, and some conversation on another thread in regards to zoom- I bumped my head and the lightbulb went on.

The NOID from 1st page is
The Semipalmated Plover!
Semipalmated refers to the minor amount of webbing between the toes.



This went from Killdeer- Piping - Wilson's/Semipalmated.
Kind of wish it was Wilson's though, just by location.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 2, 2010)

That Sea Tiger II boat is mighty nice! I want one of those! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2010)

Clark said:


> After trip to library, countless images online, and some conversation on another thread in regards to zoom- I bumped my head and the lightbulb went on.
> This went from Killdeer- Piping - Wilson's/Semipalmated.
> Kind of wish it was Wilson's though, just by location.



I admire your persistence, Clark!


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2010)

Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

Where is the goose head photo from post #6???

new page.


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

new page.


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

Trying to get to new page.
Image shack is terrible today.


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

Its about the guy on the left with the fly rod. The boat got in the way.




Fish on!!!




This guy caught and released three striped bass in the hour I was nearby.
First time I have seen them caught on a fly rod.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for posting and sharing! 



Clark said:


> After trip to library, countless images online, and some conversation on another thread in regards to zoom- I bumped my head and the lightbulb went on.
> 
> The NOID from 1st page is
> The Semipalmated Plover!
> ...



Absolutely right! Semipalmated plover (Charadrius semipalmatus) in winter "clothes"


----------



## etex (Nov 12, 2010)

Great pics Clark-thanks for sharing your view!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

Clark said:


> Its about the guy on the left with the fly rod. The boat got in the way.



What!? You didn't see it coming!? oke:


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2010)

Birding is somewhat slow now.
Seems the *sanderlings* are not so skittish in November.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Clark said:


> Birding is somewhat slow now.
> Seems the *sanderlings* are not so skittish in November.



wow! Gorgeous shot!!


----------

